# New Kid Nimh



## siharashu (Jan 4, 2017)

This is Nimh, she's currently waiting for me to get all her supplies so I can go pick her up <3 She's very curious and snuggly and her current favorite places to hang out are in shirt pockets, on my shoulder under my shirt, or in my bra. I'm in love <3


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

She's lovely! Will she be getting a cage mate? Rats shouldn't be kept solitary, they need company from other rats.


----------



## siharashu (Jan 4, 2017)

BearNecessities said:


> She's lovely! Will she be getting a cage mate? Rats shouldn't be kept solitary, they need company from other rats.


Yep she will be! I haven't picked out her mate yet. I was reading that it's better to have 2 girls or 2 boys and not to mix, is that accurate?


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Definitely. Rats go into heat every 4 days so unless one of them was spayed or neutered you would have A LOT of babies and the momma wouldnt be able to handle the constant pregnancy/nursing.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

But congrats! Shes beautiful! I suggest getting another girl around her age


----------



## siharashu (Jan 4, 2017)

B'sMom said:


> But congrats! Shes beautiful! I suggest getting another girl around her age


Thank you so much! She's totally stolen my heart and I'm excited for her and her sis to join my family. My husband is skeptical about them but I think he's gonna fall in love fast judging by his reaction to her pictures. I'm hoping to get another little girl around her age since that makes it easier to bond with them, right? And for them to bond with each other? I'm totally new to this so it's all a new adventure!


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

That is definitely right! Please don't keep mixed sex pairs, that's a recipe for disaster. Your best bet is to get another female from the same litter, that way they'll already be bonded and being together will reduce some of the stress of moving to a new home. I'm sure he'll love them!  Welcome to the crazy adventure that is rattie parenthood, you'll love it!


----------



## siharashu (Jan 4, 2017)

BearNecessities said:


> That is definitely right! Please don't keep mixed sex pairs, that's a recipe for disaster. Your best bet is to get another female from the same litter, that way they'll already be bonded and being together will reduce some of the stress of moving to a new home. I'm sure he'll love them!  Welcome to the crazy adventure that is rattie parenthood, you'll love it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Susielou (Oct 18, 2016)

Shes super cute! You'll love being a ratty parent.


----------

